# Fitting a curtain



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok...this sounds so straight forward I'm embarrassed to ask, but I cant figure out a solution.

I have a carioca 656 and I want to fit a curtain to seperate the front cab at night (the silver screens just dont quiet cover every cap and I want it to be cosy) I find it frustrating that ci (manafacturer) dont think if little essentials like this - surely cant be a huge cost!!!

I'm sure there will be lots of you that have solved this problem - but i need a pole/track or something that will extend accross the width of the cab when needed - but also needs to be able to be folded away/removed when not

any suggestions

many thanks

David


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Argos have tension poles/rods that could be of use to you.
We had an older Talbot motorhome and searched high and low around the lorry scrap yards for a curtain rail and gliders (got covered in oil and mud though) it was worth it as we only paid a couple of quid for them.
Good luck.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We had the same problem and the way that worked for us was fairly straight forward. 

I bought a length of 2x1 timber of the right length and fixed curtain rail to the cab side. I fixed a straight repair bracket (a thin strap of metal) to each end that would trap between the bed base and the cab roof to hold it all in place. When the bed is lifted I lift the bar up and hook each end on to the cabinets on either side and the drawn curtain then 'parks' behind the drivers seat.

With this set up we can draw the curtain even in the 'up' position and have some privacy if we are getting changed during the day.

I hope you understood all that.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We had a similar situation with our AS Pollensa.

As we didn't use the overcab bed for sleeping I took down the short curtains and replaced them with a pair of floor length curtains using the existing curtain rack. Just tie back to the B pillar when not used.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

When I had an overcab I fitted an aluminium curtain slider which I bought from Autocraft.
www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Made up the curtain by fitting a stretcher across the cab and I find this stops completly any trace of window misting o/night and costs very little.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

dikyenfo said:


> Made up the curtain by fitting a stretcher across the cab and I find this stops completly any trace of window misting o/night and costs very little.


Stretcher? I can only think of a medical one...is this what you mean :?:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

white elasticated cable .


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We used to have a Swift Sundance with overcab bed, it had a very draughty cab, so we got an extending pole slid the curtain onto it and put the pole under the edge of the overcab mattress. We would just flip the curtain up over the bed in the daytime and drop it down behind seats at night.


Peter.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

johng1974 said:


> white elasticated cable .


that does make more sense


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Try Wilco we bought 2 extending 10mm poles to put up extra curtains at our side windows.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I have a with a CI and it came with a front curtain. It goes along the windscreen via an aluminium track bent to follow the contours. It starts from the door pillar and when it is not in use there is a tie half way down the pillar. The join in the middle is by velcrow. So there is no putting away - very convenient
regards
Richard


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

We have hand grabs above both cab doors and I have toyed with the idea of looping ordinary curtain wire with hooks at each end through these and hooking the ends back on to the wire itself (hope this makes sense). This would let us use the swivel seats but would not entirely cover the door windows, so still thinking about that, but the wire could simply be unhooked and stowed with the curtain still on in the morning.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

richardjames said:


> I have a with a CI and it came with a front curtain. It goes along the windscreen via an aluminium track bent to follow the contours. It starts from the door pillar and when it is not in use there is a tie half way down the pillar. The join in the middle is by velcrow. So there is no putting away - very convenient.


I've got the same system on my 17 year old Autosleeper still with original curtains. I'm surprised that these don't come standard with modern MHs.

In the winter I use and external silver screen which is a good fit, but still like to draw the curtains at night as it gives the inside a more cosy feel rather than the view of a large dark windscreen.

I'm looking forward to the warm weather where I don't need to fit the silver screens and can have a pleasant view during the day out of the windscreen and the convenience of just being able to draw the curtains in the evening  

Julie


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: VMELDREW
You should be able to run the track under the grab handles
regards
Richard


----------

